# Bear Assault



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

*Welcome to the sport*

.... and to the Bear Brotherhood.

Now for starters some good advice..
Be Kind to your parents. Listen to your elders. Eat plenty of fruit and vegetables and don't buy cheap arrows!

Haha, that was a joke. Seriously though, don't be afraid to ask plenty of questions. Be specific. Don't be afraid to experiment with your bow, but understand the safety aspects and limitations of your equipment.

The one thing that most influenced my groups over all ranges was finding a competitive shooter that posts form study video to you tube and studying their form. Find out if they are approachable. If they are question things you see that you don't understand, be concise and respectful. Remember these many of these posters are pros with daily practice routines and a day job. Video yourself and critique your own form.

Most important; enjoy yourself and be safe 

Jason


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Make sure it fits you*

The bow should fit you perfect..... Need help . Drop me a line


----------

